# How to apply Cylence



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

We have two 3 month old ND kids. The breeder we purchased them from said to use Cylence once a month. Is this necessary if the kids show no signs of mites or lice? Will it keep flies away from them? I guess what I'm asking is, is this product a preventative measure or a cure? Any thoughts would be appreciated. onder:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

cyclene is usually used only when they have lice/mites. If they aren't experiencing that, there is no need to use it if you have clean bedding and pens.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's also kills flies, mosquitoes, ticks, itch mites, fleas, etc.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Living in southern Alabama, mosquitos are definitely present! We clean their bedding once a week and remove all nanny berries (poop) from their entire pen twice a day. My issue is mosquitos so if this product kills them, that is awesome.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For mosquitoes and no-see-ums you would do 1cc per 25lbs. I usually put a spot on the top on their head and the rest down their back. You want it on the skin underneath the fur. Every four weeks usually works well.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Yay!! Thank you so much for the information!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------

